# Any Kimber fans?



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

Any Kimber handgun fans here? In particular, does anyone own a Kimber Solo? I am looking to get the Kimber Solo Stainless. Interested in any reviews from those who may have the gun. Also, if you know of any places that may have one for sale, would appreciate the tip. I have had a hard time tracking one down. Of course, there are a couple of Gunbroker, but hoping to find something local.

Thanks


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I am a huge Kimber fan and own a couple, but not the SOLO. My carry gun is an Ultra Carry and I love it.---SS


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Gunnies had one a few weeks back.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

You might find a greater scope of people familiar with the Kimber at www.utahconcealedcarry.com

I don't own one, but I doubt you'll go wrong with a Kimber purchase. Great guns and great history.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I love my Kimbers. Nice firearms.

I was also interested in the Solo, and found a used one at Get Some several months ago. The salesman let me play around with it. Honestly, it was well made but it didnt feel good in my hands at all. Additionally, they are striker fired which I thought was an odd departure from Kimber's 1911 heritage.

Ultimately, I would say try and find one to handle before you buy it on Gun Broker. It may be to your liking, it may not be. But even if you dont like how it feels, you will definitely see that it is a nice firearm.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

One test I saw said the Solo was ammo sensitive. In fact Kimber only recommended certain kinds of factory ammo.
While I have a Kimber 1911, I am sure I would not get the Solo, what with better thin-single-stack 9s out there like the S&W Shield and the various Kahr models - all of which are less fussy and have better reviews, especially if you read the review carefully.

Just because its a Kimber doesn't mean it's a home run.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Gunnies had one a few weeks back.


Two. Lasted less than a day.
Another you might look at is the Kahr PM9. Same size, same striker fired design, in my hand better ergonomics, and less money. Just another option.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you all for your feedback and comments. Helpful and useful information for me to consider. I appreciate your comments.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

*I am!*

Love mine


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

Nope.


----------

